# 2 hunts and OUT!!!



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I was in LA for the first week of the season and we got back into town Sunday evening. Monday morning found my buddy gary and I in adams county. The first farm we pulled into had another truck there so we went to farm #2. We never heard a bird gobble off there for whatever reason but I suspect a combination of hens and that crazy warm weather was the cause. We went to farm #3 and there were some birds in a field on the property line. They were already moving away from us but we got as close as we could and gave em a go. The 4 jakes anded up working back towards us to about 80 yds but ended up heading back away from us. We couldn't circle them due to property lines and I wasn't sure where the hunters from Farm#3 borders farm #1 so we left em go and headed for the truck. We decided to drive back to entrance of Farm 1 to see if the other guys had left. As we were driving the county rd there was a flock of jakes getting ready to cross the rd out of a neighboring farm into a huge pasture field on farm 1. We continued up the rd. and parked then made a big circle thru the pasture to where we guessed the birds were heading. We kept easing up and finally I spotted one that had crossed the rd. There was one tree to share so we set up shoulder to shoulder and I made a couple loud yelps. A few minutes later the birds came over a rise about 100 yds away and they were all looking. They steadily worked there way towards us with me yelping a couple times and when they were 30 yds away we let em have it...End result was 2 16# jakes flopping.
Day 2 I went to farm 1 and meet up with the same guys. After finding out they were hunting out of a blind in a set location I decided to head to the back side of the farm and stay away from their area. I crossed a creek and got on the edge of a big long field and waited for em to gobble....Well they started gobbling about 80 yds from me. I layed down and crawled to the field edge and picked a tree...I was pretty lucky they didn't pick me out but I didn't have too many options. At flydown the birds started pitching out and landing 30 yds from me. One popped into strut right away and I could see his big white head so as soon as he deflated I gave him a facefull...It also ended up being a 16# jake....
Seeing as how I only was gonna have 3 days total to hunt this yrs I was pretty happy to wack two birds even if they were both jakes....I've shot a fair number of birds but never on back to back hunts so that was pretty cool. I'll post up some pics later.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

congrats. I'm still looking for that elusive first.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

First of the yr or first all together? Stick with it and it'll happen...Just remember its turkey hunting not turkey calling...Alota people just plop down and call as soon as they hear a gobble...Try and work in close to em before you setup and call, If they are moving away circle and get in front of em, It helps to be soemwhere they wanna be anyways...


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

First turkey altogether, given this is only the second year I have hunted for them. I have had some close, but didn't feel comfortable with the shot. I've only hunted on public land and I fell pretty confident with my calling. Tried to circle on one last Monday but he was heading for some private land and just couldn't get out in front of him in time. I feel like this is my year, finally being able to call them in and all.


----------

